# Recommendation for streaming receiver/CD/amp



## kwatson703 (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi (first post after welcome),

I just built a Network-Attached Storage system and ripped my fairly extensive CD library to it. Now I want to play that collection through my old stereo speakers, and need to do that wirelessly. Currently, I have an AIWA NSX-D737 bookshelf system connected to those speakers. I like the speakers, but the AIWA system doesn't connect to my wifi network, and it's rather old and a little big and boxy. The challenge is that the stereo/speaker location is across the room from my NAS box, and I'd have to go over too many doors and windows to connect it via ethernet cable, so I need to have it connect via the wifi network.

So the capabilities I'm looking for are:
- Play audio from my VortexBox media server, streaming wirelessly;
- Play CDs;
- Listen to FM radio.

Here's what I have:
- Speakers: Kenwood KL-777Ds (20-20,000 Hz, 98dB sensitivity, 130 watts, 8 ohms, bare wire connections)
- VortexBox media server (includes VortexBox player, Squeezebox Server, DLNA, DAAP, and can play audio in various formats, including FLAC, MP3, MP4, WAV)

I've looked at the Logitech Slim Devices Squeezebox Touch as a device that will automatically find my VortexBox library and serve it up. It is wifi-enabled and has both digital and analog outputs. But it needs to plug into a receiver or pre-amp. I get confused looking at all the choices of receivers, amps, and pre-amps.

I'm not too concerned about space - I would like to keep the entire setup to within 20"w x 11"d x 10"h. Also, money isn't a prime consideration, but I don't want to go crazy. I want good flat sound reproduction, but this is a pretty small (12' x 12') room.

Is this enough information for initial recommendations?


----------



## kwatson703 (Jan 22, 2012)

I know I am looking for a lower-end solution for this room, but I still want the best quality match for the rest of my components (speakers and FLAC library). I looked at the Onkyo TX-8255 as a possible receiver to use with the Squeezebox Touch, and then discovered the TX-8050 on the Onkyo site. With the UWF-1 wireless adaptor, it may fill my requirement and eliminate the need for the Squeezebox.

The 8050 is a network receiver, advertising "Internet Radio and Music Streaming Service Connectivity (vTuner, Last.fm, SIRIUS XM Internet Radio®, Mediafly, Pandora®, Slacker™, Napster, Rhapsody®) and 80 w/ch, 8 ohm, 20Hz-20kHz, 0.08% THD, FTC."

Since I'm not planning any video in this room at all, this may be all I need. 

The only drawback I have found is in configuring the UWF-1. I don't broadcast my network's SSID, and I use WPA-2 encryption. Some setup guides and reviews say the 8050/UWF-1 combination can't "see" a hidden, or closed, network. I could probably broadcast the SSID just to program the dongle and then deny broadcasting again afterward. Has anyone had experience with this?

Any other recommendations for a network receiver?


----------

